# List of legal/illegal Ts in states



## Buggidy (Mar 31, 2014)

I recently got back from a vacation in Oregon, where I snuck off a few times to scavenge pet shops and reptile stores for some Ts to bring home. All I found were a bunch of G. roseas (great, but I already have one and one is enough for now), and as I got to talking with the owner of a reptile shop, he said only two Ts are legal to keep in Oregon: G. rosea and A. chalcodes. Anyway, it got me wondering if there's a list out there of legal/illegal Ts you can keep in certain states. I looked around everywhere and haven't been able to find one, although it seems like it would probably be a pretty commonly searched item. It's probably right under my nose and I've just been browsing over it oh: 

Does anyone know where I can find a list like this? Thanks!


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 31, 2014)

You should have asked for a reason of why only those are "legal".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buggidy (Mar 31, 2014)

I did, his response was that some organization in Oregon had deemed all others dangerous.


----------



## kanito107 (Mar 31, 2014)

This is what I could find but it's from 2008 but it may well still be the same.


Originally posted by   State of Connecticut

  < style>
Dept. of Environmental Protection Sec. 26-55. Permit for importing, possessing or liberating fish, wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians and invertebrates. No person shall import or introduce into the state, or possess or liberate therein, any live fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate unless such person has obtained a permit (no permits are issued for this species) therefor from the commissioner, provided nothing in this section shall be construed to require such permit for any primate species that weighs not more than fifty pounds at maturity that was imported or possessed in the state prior to October 1, 2003. Such permit may be issued at the discretion of the commissioner under such regulations as the commissioner may prescribe. The commissioner may by regulation prescribe the numbers of live fish, wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates of certain species which may be imported, possessed, introduced into the state or liberated therein. The commissioner may by regulation exempt certain species or groups of live fish from the permit requirements. The commissioner may by regulation determine which species of wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates must meet permit requirements. The commissioner may totally prohibit the importation, possession, introduction into the state or liberation therein of certain species which the commissioner has determined may be a potential threat to humans, agricultural crops or established species of plants, fish, birds, mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates. The commissioner may by regulation exempt from permit requirements organizations or institutions such as zoos, research laboratories, colleges or universities, public nonprofit aquaria or nature centers where live fish, wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates are held in strict confinement. Any such fish, bird, mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate illegally imported into the state or illegally possessed therein shall be seized by any representative of the Department of Environmental Protection and shall be disposed of as determined by the commissioner. Any person, except as provided in section 26-55a, who violates any provision of this section or any regulation issued by the commissioner as provided in this section shall be guilty of an infraction. Importation, liberation or possession of each fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate in violation of this section or such regulation shall be a separate and distinct offense and, in the case of a continuing violation, each day of continuance thereof shall be deemed to be a separate and distinct offense.



Dept. of Agriculture: Sec. 22-344-21a. Prohibited sales. The exhibition, sale or offer for sale by a pet shop of any of the following listed animals is prohibited.

1. Chicks, ducklings or other poultry under three months of age.

2. Foxes (Urocyon eineroarg-enteus; Vulpes fulva).

3. Raccoons (Procyon Lotor).

4. Skunks (Mephitis).

5. Venomous reptiles.

6. Venomous amphibians.

7. Venomous arachnids.

8. Turtles, except those sold or offered for sale in accordance with section 19a-

102 of the General Statutes and Connecticut Department of Health Services

regulation 19-13-A49.

9. Monk or Quaker Parakeets (Myiopsitta Monachus).

10. All animals listed under section 26-40a of the General Statutes as potentially

dangerous wild animals.

11. Any animal which exhibits :

(a) Obvious signs of infectious diseases such as distemper, parvovirus, coronavirus, hepatitis, leptospirosis, rabies or other similar diseases. (Not to be construed to include incubating diseases.)

(b) Obvious signs of nutritional disease which may include rickets and emaciation.

(c) Obvious signs of severe parasitism � extreme enough to be influencing its general health.

(d) Fractures or congenital abnormalities affecting its general health.


----------



## Buggidy (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, that's exactly what I'm looking for except for every state! Bummer that Connecticut pet shops can't sell Ts... If that's still accurate, anyway.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Apr 1, 2014)

Here in Canada, it seems to vary by city, under each's municipal bylaws.  In Ottawa where I live, the only three that are allowed are G. rosea, B. smithi, and A. avic.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to go to each state's regulations to get up to the date info - any site that has a list of every state is usually out of date.


----------



## Kibosh (Apr 1, 2014)

I live in oregon and have bought a variety of T's from multiple locations. Tropical Hut on Division has knowledgeable staff and great selection. Whoever told you only 2 T's can be sold in Oregon was either lying or uninformed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cgrinter (Apr 1, 2014)

The city and county of Denver have a similar rule - it is illegal to keep snakes over 5', pitbulls and all venomous spiders (so all spiders are illegal pets in Denver). This ordinance actually keeps all exotic pet stores out of Denver county!


----------



## Buggidy (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, sad.... Especially about the pit bulls  Thanks for the info guys, I guess I'll look for specific state laws. I didn't even think about trying that, which I guess was kind of stupid. Maybe if it applies to certain CITIES instead the whole state itself, the guy in the reptile shop was just stating the city's law but thought it was all of Oregon? Not sure. I thought it was a little weird that he said only those two are legal, when he had various vipers, cobras, and rattlesnakes available for sale....

Anyway thanks again, and I'll keep doing some research


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had a conversation with ODFW about this not too long ago, I asked this exact question. They said at the time there are no regulations on tarantulas at least for the state level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valvool (Apr 1, 2014)

In Kansas turns out the City of Wichita prohibits all species.  I learned this only because I noticed that PetsMarts and Petcos in some parts of Wichita sell tarantulas, but other stores have none at all.  When I asked about it I was told that the stores within the limits of Wichita proper cannot sell them due to law.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 1, 2014)

My municipality has no regulations on ownership, but don't allow the sale.  Stores here don't carry them...ones 10 minutes away do.


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess I just have be a law breaker if there is any of these silly laws in my area.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

just1moreT said:


> I guess I just have be a law breaker if there is any of these silly laws in my area.


Illegally keeping any exotics doesn't help anyone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 1, 2014)

Thats exactly why people should never talk openly to strangers about what they have or dont have


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

just1moreT said:


> Thats exactly why people should never talk openly to strangers about what they have or dont have


And if something happens and the media runs with it, that's why we'll lose all our exotics.


----------



## just1moreT (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I know what your saying what im getting at if they pass a law and try to make people turn end there stuff then im going be a law breaker cause im not going give end to these people, ,this is the only hobby that I have really ever enjoyed and I have had sevral guns tractors and such this one nust seems fit lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

Generally, they'll grandfather existing owners in.  I'd just keep up on your state and local governments and make sure they aren't teying to pass laws that make exotics illegal.


----------



## Buggidy (Apr 2, 2014)

I was able to find this, if any of you are interested 

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_ords.php


----------



## Julia (Apr 2, 2014)

Buggidy said:


> I was able to find this, if any of you are interested
> 
> http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_ords.php


Denver, CO states that it's illegal to keep poisonous spiders.  Anyone else see the gigantic loophole here??  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrystalRose (Apr 2, 2014)

Julia said:


> Denver, CO states that it's illegal to keep poisonous spiders.  Anyone else see the gigantic loophole here??  :biggrin:


Yep. Technically they aren't poisonous. They're venomous


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Apr 2, 2014)

Julia said:


> Denver, CO states that it's illegal to keep poisonous spiders.  Anyone else see the gigantic loophole here??  :biggrin:


Wow... you could really stick it to the man on that one. If you were cited (especially on separate counts for every specimen), winning the case in court would be a cakewalk. Not to mention extremely gratifying...


----------



## cold blood (Apr 2, 2014)

I think in court they would see it as semantics, doubt it be an actual loophole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Julia (Apr 2, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I think in court they would see it as semantics, doubt it be an actual loophole.


Hey, semantics are a really big deal in court cases!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buggidy (Apr 2, 2014)

I noticed that for every state that mentions tarantulas, the only illegal ones are poisonous... So..... You can still have the venomous ones?


----------



## Oumriel (Apr 2, 2014)

I like how so many states have ordinances against keeping 'non human' primates as pets.  I guess keeping the human type would be fine  lol


----------



## sw18x (Apr 2, 2014)

You'd win on the semantics I'd think. NY State's new gun law, the SAFE Act, is a perfect example. The legislators who wrote the law wrote in a line that made "Muzzle breaks" illegal. Problem is, there's no such thing as a muzzle break. There are, however, muzzle "brakes". The State tried to argue in court that they meant to say "brake" and the judge told them too bad, he threw that part of the law out the window. Just goes to show what happens when people who have no idea what they're talking about try to tell the rest of us how to live our lives, and what hobbies we can enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## widowmaker03 (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Illegally keeping any exotics doesn't help anyone.


Stupid laws don't help anyone either. I wish experts of a field had to be consulted on these subjects and give approval to a law before it was signed into law. Yea, there are definitely some things that a laymen should never own. 15 foot snakes in weak enclosures that get out and kill children is a good example. But if the person took the proper precautions, i see nothing wrong with it. Keeping highly venomous spiders and snakes should also be a no-no (unless you live in the middle of nowhere and only put yourself in danger. I don't know, tarantulas always seemed like a tame fascination. People may think i live on the edge with poecilotheria species in my basement, but they aren't that dangerous, if only the majority of the public knew the truth... Stupid arachnophobia movie....


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

Be that as it may, ignoring the laws, or flat out breaking them, isn't going to help any exotic hobby.  Take an active role in either voicing your opinion against proposed laws or donate to organizations attempting to protect our hobbies.  Educate the people around you on the animals.  But be legal and above the board  - we have enough ignorant people putting spiders in their mouths or letting large constrictors roam loose in their homes to give the media even more ammunition.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 3, 2014)

Buggidy said:


> I was able to find this, if any of you are interested
> 
> http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_ords.php


nice foothole but i think its one of those outdated because in missouri its against the law to also have a few other things. in all parts, multimammates [an african 'rat'] and any big game animal like leopards etc inside a city limits [big city ofcourse]

but nice link none the less.


----------



## auskie (Apr 6, 2014)

"Bexar County – It is unlawful to possess an exotic animal as a pet."

Wow, really? There are probably five exotic pet shops in Bexar county. I haven't had any trouble finding exotic tarantulas in the county. I guess they don't really define exotic either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 6, 2014)

Some states the statutes may be state wide, others they are determined locally.  One county over from me, pet stores can sell tarantulas and other exotic pets, but it's against the law for residents to own them...  The county I live in allows some exotics but not others.


----------



## Garnet3942 (Jul 15, 2020)

Buggidy said:


> I did, his response was that some organization in Oregon had deemed all others dangerous.


Um no just no he is highly incorrect I have a G. Pulchra and they are not dangerous what so ever!  Pet stores are not very good with T's


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 16, 2020)

Garnet3942 said:


> Um no just no he is highly incorrect I have a G. Pulchra and they are not dangerous what so ever!  Pet stores are not very good with T's


He said an organization deemed all other tarantulas dangerous. He didn't say that they were. He didn't share his opinion. He just answered the question. Pet Stores are not very good with Tarantulas...but this isn't an example of that at all.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 16, 2020)

This thread is six years old y'all, and the original poster hasn't been seen in five.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------

